# Mileage recording



## dubering342 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello

I'm able to use the destination option to pick up pax near my job and drop them off near my house (i work/live in heavily populated areas) When I do this I usually get home 30 minutes later with about 5 miles more. Should I just record the 30 minutes and 5 miles on my own spreadsheet??? (for expenses like gas/etc and tracking purposes) I mean, after all, I would be going home anyway. Seems straight forward or am I missing something?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Log every single mile you drive while online, even if it's something you would have driven anyway. 
Time doesn't matter. Just miles.


----------



## dubering342 (Aug 10, 2017)

i understand why i would do that for tax purposes but im trying to calculate my hourly rate net of expenses. So time does matter to me.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You'll drive yourself absolutly crazy doing it this way.

Some days you'll make $20 per hour, some days $.20.


----------

